# être déçu



## corrs

Bonjour !  Je voudrais savoir comment traduire " Je suis déçu " en espagnol car je ne sais pas trop quel verbe utiliser : "fallar" ou "decepcionar" ou autre chose car je n'ai pas bien compris ...

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour, hola
Estoy decepcionado.
Si ton contexte te fait douter, s´il te plait écris la phrase entière
Au revoir, hasta luego et JOYEUX NOËL


----------



## MCGF

corrs said:
			
		

> Bonjour ! Je voudrais savoir comment traduire " Je suis déçu " en espagnol car je ne sais pas trop quel verbe utiliser : "fallar" ou "decepcionar" ou autre chose car je n'ai pas bien compris ...
> 
> Merci d'avance !



Sí, yo diría "estoy decepcionado" 

*JOEUX NOËL*


----------



## corrs

Il n'y avait pas de contexte particulier, c'était l'expression comme ca 

Merci beaucoup et Joyeux Noël à vous aussi !


----------



## Camillou

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
J'ai un doute pour dire "il fut un peu déçu" on dit "Fue un poco decepcionado"

Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## Conchita57

Avec "decepcionado", on utiliserait plutôt "estar". On dit aussi souvent "sentirse decepcionado", donc je dirais :

_Se sintió/se sentía un poco decepcionado._

Ou, avec "estar" :

_Estaba un poco decepcionado_.


----------



## plemy

on pourrait dire aussi
_*Salió algo decepcionado*_


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Se ha sentido *desilusionado.*
Estoy un poco / muy desilusionada...


----------



## GURB

Hola
Ojo con el tiempo! Se trata de un pretérito indefinido. Además no es:_ il se sentit_ sino _il fut_.
Entonces: *estuvo algo decepcionado/ desilusionado*


----------



## carlotalafargue

Yo creo que es mejor emplear el verbo decepcionarse o desilusionarse, directamente (evitando el estuvo, estaba, fue...):

_-se decepcionó/se desilusionó. _


----------



## Lilbird

Hola !
Bonjour !

Tengo la expresión "être déçu", tratando de países. El contexto es : "Después de la guerra, los países (gobiernos) "étaient déçus" porqué no beneficiaron del plan Marshall" 
No sé que verbo utilizar puesto que trata de países... Se puede utilizar "estaban (eran ?) desilusionados/decepcionados"?

Muchas gracias !
Merci Beaucoup ^^

Hasta luego !


----------



## VRF

Hola Lilbird:

sí, puedes decir "estaban decepcionados"

No obstante, ten en cuenta que te falta el reflexivo del verbo "beneficiar*se*" y que tienes que corregir la ortografía de la conjunción


----------



## Paquita

defraudados ?

frustrados?


----------



## Lilbird

Muchas gracias, VRF, Paquit& ^^
Voy a corregir mis errores inmediatamente !


----------



## Isis00

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour, Hola!

Je voudrais traduire cette phrase: "il sera peut-etre décu là encore" (quelqu'un a été décu en arrivant dans un pays et reve maintenant d'immigrer dans un autre)
Je me demandais si "tal vez estuviere decepcionado allí también" pouvait fonctionner? 
Et est-ce qu'il faut utiliser ser ou estar?

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Isis00 et bienvenue parmi nous,

Comme tu peux le voir, il existait déjà une question sur cette expression. Lis ce fil depuis le début. 

Le futur du subjonctif n'est pas un bonne option : c'est un temps désormais archaïque et qui n'exprime pas le futur simple français. J'emploierais plutôt le présent du subjonctif (se quede decepcionado, esté decepcionado, le espere otra decepción...).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## racapulin

Bonjour,

¿Podemos utilizar indistintamente ÊTRE DEÇU DE / ÊTRE DEÇU PAR? Por ejemplo: Je suis deçu par ton comportement ou je suis deçu de ton comportement.
Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Paquita

Nunca me he hecho esta pregunta antes...Me parece que utilizo _par_ con un sustantivo y _de_ con un verbo:
je suis déçu par ton comportement
je suis déçu de te voir te comporter comme ça

Pero se lee o se escucha también_ de_ ton comportement. No sé si hay una regla ...


----------

